# rhom has cut or somthing on head



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

hey i tried to get a pic but he is freaking out of the camera....well right in between his eyes he has a little...gash? its like almost a little hole....he seems to be really stressed....will try to get pics soon...any idea what it could be?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

HITH?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

how much salt should i put in a 55gal?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

do i add salt to his main 55gal? and how much?


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Was there a red dot there beforehand?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i think water params are needed along with a picture to determine if its a cut, hith or something else.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

water params are good...like perf...but i cant get a pic he is to scared of camera how do i treat it?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

we need numbers to help rule it out im sorry. its really relevant because it sounds like you have hith which is a result of poor water conditions and poor diet. usually related to water.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

nitrates 0 amonia 0 ph 7.6 or so temp just went up to 83F


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

we need all 3 of nitrites and nitrates and ammonia. its almost impossible to have 0 nitrates which could indicate you have old water test kit or there is another issue. keep working on getting a photo if you can. are there any plants in the tank?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yup 5 swords and some other grass type plants and yea its a old test kit >.< but amonia and nitrite and ph is all i had....i just did a 30% water change today as well....man pics are gonna be hard but ill try










AS ur a really big help man thanks alot but sh*t thts the best pic i could snap.....i am so short on money but im going back to work very sooon and was putting this guy in a 75 with a new eheim 2217 and a ac110 and a new koralia so i just want to cure him up back to normal asap....this rhom is my fav fish iv ever kept


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

it looks more like just a cut to me which should heal on its on anyways. but based on your description i cant deny it still sounded like hith. if you take a sample of your water to the local pet store they will test it for free. you can always call ahead to make sure they do free water test and ask if they do nitrites ammonia and nitrates. hopefully someone else comments and gives a opinion but it looks like a gash to me. has it gotten any better since you first posted? has it gotten any worse since you first posted? nice looking P btw.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

No need for salt for that dude. He has ripped his lip before healed on its own. Just water clarity is the key dude. 
THAT IS NO HOLE IN THE HEAD.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lol its alrdy looks better than it did yesterday...i guess it was just a cut...idk when i saw it first thing i thought was HITH...then i freaked lol


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

hope everything works out man.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds good. let us know when it heals up all the way. we like to see updates around here.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

healed up perfect cant even tell it was every there! thanks for all the help AS n boost


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no prob thats what this forum is for. appreciate the update. now try and figure out what cut it in the first place so you know to remove it if it happens again. glad all is well.


----------

